# Jason Blaha is a spoon.



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

What do folks think of this guy on YouTube? I don't like him but found myself watching his videos simply because I think he is odd, his peculiar ways seem more interesting than the actual content.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

He's ok, puts out good info, can be a bit off at times though.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

He has an account on here. He quoted me once. I felt blessed.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> What do folks think of this guy on YouTube? I don't like him but found myself watching his videos simply because I think he is odd, his peculiar ways seem more interesting than the actual content.


what is odd about him and what are these perculiar ways you speak of ?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Something about him I don't like, credit to him for making a living etc, I think the few videos I watched I did not like, one was stating he was a mercenary and the other two I watched I got the impression he was unhappy with his body yet kept trying to convince viewers why is is shaped the way he is.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I get along well with Jason. He is smart, he makes a living from youtube, put 2 and 2 together.


Lol, he came over here to sign on the fu**ing dole.

Guy is a fu**ing parasite like you, thats why you gel.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Jason who........?

Did he hold a spoon???


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

ILLBehaviour said:


> What is odd about him and what are these perculiar ways you speak of ?


The bicep shot, the strange fake laugh he does and the T-shirts he constantly wears for starters, the green beard, the strange way he gets under the bar for benching..... Shall I continue?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> The bicep shot, the strange fake laugh he does and the T-shirts he constantly wears for starters, the green beard, the strange way he gets under the bar for benching..... Shall I continue?


lol, green beard ? whats up with his t-shirts ? and please do continue


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> Lol, he came over here to sign on the fu**ing dole.
> 
> Guy is a fu**ing parasite like you, thats why you gel.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I think the guy is a fu**ing idiot and a sad-sack who calls out others on stupid things when he's bored.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Lol, green beard ? whats up with his t-shirts ? and please do continue


yes green beard, but that's only a colour, his behind the neck press is a joke, uses leg thrust like I've never seen before, better lowering the weight and doing the exercise properly, quite controversial also I think,


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> yes green beard, but that's only a colour, his behind the neck press is a joke, uses leg thrust like I've never seen before, better lowering the weight and doing the exercise properly, quite controversial also I think,


i gotta check this out for myself.

I have heard of him but havent watched his vids, i only really know about him because of his icf5x5 routine.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Never managed to watch a video, too boring.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

banzi said:


> Lol, he came over here to sign on the fu**ing dole.
> 
> Guy is a fu**ing parasite like you, thats why you gel.


tommy aint no parasite he made his millions from online gaming.

didn't you? ‌@TommyBananas


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

His videos are strangely interesting, no doubt about that, but why I don't actually know, quite a strong guy so credit for that also but something fishy about him in my personal view.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

TommyBananas said:


> Thats why he makes money, from youtube. Knowing him personally is WAYYYY different than knowing him through youtube, trust me, lol.


I notice you use the same rack as him Tommy.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> he lives in the US now doesnt have a home gym


why did he move back?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

...............


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)




----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> He left his wife and moved back over there.


she threw him out actually.

Why would any woman want a guy who sits at home sponging off others making silly youtube vids all day?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

TommyBananas said:


> He left his wife and moved back over there.


that's a shame, she was quite pretty,


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Thats why he makes money, from youtube. Knowing him personally is WAYYYY different than knowing him through youtube, trust me, lol.


If that's his way of generating publicity then I guess you can't argue with success, I don't respect the guy at all for going about it that way and I genuinely believe he shouldn't be on YouTube spreading advice to the masses with his obviously very limited knowledge... but then, that's none of my business, live and let live and all that.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> she threw him out actually.
> 
> Why would any woman want a guy who sits at home sponging off others making silly youtube vids all day?


didn't know you watched blaha or is this info youve gathered from get big lol? The **** turned vegan for his wife hahhahhana


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Starz said:


> He's ok, puts out good info, can be a bit off at times though.


a bit? hes as deluded as janoy crayola lol @Yes


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Not sure what it is, I thought Walter Mitty as soon as I heard mercenary etc, I had previously been in a short discussion with him about his breathing and the substance EQ, he did respond and I thought OK will give him a chance, then the mercenary thing and general bitchIng and I thought NO, that's that.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

i think some of his concepts are solid and hes written some good programs but generally he comes across as an insecure yank that feels the need to portray himself as this alpha, gun shooting, ex mercenary, ex martial artist powerlifter all of which are fine but to constantly spout off that you did it just screams "look at me im a tough guy"

regularly dropping the line "im way bigger in real life, when people meet me theyre like whoa dude youre bigger than i thought!"

or that its because you never see him next to other 'normal' people as reference to how big and muscular he is yet when he got that psychotic new gf of his on video with him she had juicier fuller delts than him and he still looked like an average dad bod which again is all very well but he needs to reel in the delusional claims of being jacked if hes going to sport this look:


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Mark lobliner of tiger fitness acts like a bigger spoon. Just can't stand him. Iam not sure why, I think it's his style when he does the vids, by rights he ought to be more bearable than Blaha because at least lobliner has a decent physique to back up his assertions ,but no,I think it is his talk of being 'old school', when he is basically anything but 'old school' in his views on bodybuilding, life in general. Don't pretend to be something you are not.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

benji666 said:


> Mark lobliner of tiger fitness acts like a bigger spoon. Just can't stand him. Iam not sure why, I think it's his style when he does the vids, by rights he ought to be more bearable than Blaha because at least lobliner has a decent physique to back up his assertions ,but no,I think it is his talk of being 'old school', when he is basically anything but 'old school' in his views on bodybuilding, life in general. Don't pretend to be something you are not.


Lobliner is a proper bellend.. Not sure what it is but he just comes across that way.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

zyphy said:


> a bit? hes as deluded as janoy crayola lol @Yes


They have similar physiques too. Blaha was on a gram of test at one point .


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes said:


> They have similar physiques too. Blaha was on a gram of test at one point .


janoy is in better nick imo and like you say its blahas 9 total years of gear usage? (given he was in bed for a year in between and didnt train for 3 but in total) vs genova's black stone lab PH usage


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> And 99% of people on here shouldn't give advice with their non-existent knowledge, but they do.
> 
> Jason & I get along well, but.. I don't agree with most of what he says, but this is why I'm saying knowing him personally is a completely different story.


Granted, but with all aspects of life you'll find forums full of people who probably are getting it wrong at least somewhere, some more than others obviously. It's a whole different ballgame though to actually get on YouTube and spread nonsense to the world IMO. But yeah, not saying he's not a nice guy off-camera as I don't know him so I'll happily take your word on that, I'm just not a fan of the way he conducts himself on-camera so I don't watch his videos.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

It's just the way he does it Tommy, I find it annoying, I question whether he actually needs to do that or does it for attention. ?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

> They have similar physiques too. Blaha was on a gram of test at one point .


i got that craig titus look, huge and fu**ing freaky baby


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

How come you met up with him Tommy? Agreed people are different in person, I am sure he is an OK bloke. Putting on a brave face considering he left his wife which is never smooth sailing.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

after watching a couple of videos it was pretty obvious that he has yet to come out and is a raging closet case.


----------

